# B14 wheel offset



## AirForce200 (Aug 3, 2004)

I guess this is where this needs to go, but if not, shoot me. Anybody know the offset for a 96 B14? I'm looking at a great set of wheels but I want to make sure they are what I need. 

I think its +42, some ppl say +40 2 mm can't be THAT big a diference, but I still would like to et as close to factory as possible.


----------

